# Bone In Pork Butt



## ycastane (May 29, 2014)

Anyone tried smoking one of these bad boys!? Just trying to figure out if they will come out as nice as a boston butt? I can get them bigger and way cheaper, although I think they will retain or have more fat in the meat after cooked.

Should I debone it rather or just leave the bone? Need some advise! Thanks


----------



## trikefreak (May 29, 2014)

I'm not sure it's not the same as a Boston butt. In my area, that's what they are called!


----------



## ycastane (May 29, 2014)

Trikefreak said:


> I'm not sure it's not the same as a Boston butt. In my area, that's what they are called!



Well down here in SoFla we have the pork shoulder with the bone around 20# which is the rear 2 legs, boston butt is just right above that and still part of the leg but no bone in it, and than you have the 2 front legs with the bones in around 10# 

The pork shoulder I'm talking about is bigger and cheaper but it has the bone, so cooking time will be different as well as fat content, just wondering if it will be the same and if I should cook it with the bone in or debone it.


----------



## smoking b (May 29, 2014)

Are you talking about a picnic? If so then yes they make great pulled pork too & have a little stronger pork flavor...


----------



## jbills5 (May 29, 2014)

Bone in pork butt and boston butt are the same in my world.  Some butchers remove the bone when cutting/separating the picnic and the butt.  I always like to cook a butt with the bone in.


----------



## ycastane (May 29, 2014)

I'll give it a try I guess. Thanks ;)


----------



## jbills5 (May 29, 2014)

I would recommend keeping the bone in.  I think it helps with flavor, plus there is nothing more gratifying then pulling that thing out cleanly when it is done. Usually the back leg is more of the ham than something considered shoulder/butt.  If you got a butt from the front shoulder, then you are cooking what is traditionally used to make pulled pork.  Even though it is called a butt, it is a part of the shoulder which includes the picnic and the butt.  The bone is also a nice way to help find the money muscle which can be sliced and is very tasty.  The money muscle is the opposite end of the bone on a pork butt.


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 29, 2014)

ycastane said:


> Well down here in SoFla we have the pork shoulder with the bone around 20# which is the rear 2 legs, boston butt is just right above that and still part of the leg but no bone in it, and than you have the 2 front legs with the bones in around 10#
> 
> The pork shoulder I'm talking about is bigger and cheaper but it has the bone, so cooking time will be different as well as fat content, just wondering if it will be the same and if I should cook it with the bone in or debone it.


Am pretty sure that even in SoFla, the shoulders are from the front legs of the pig.   Whole pork shoulder consists of the boston butt and the picnic.   They weigh in at about 15-20 lbs. 













DogTreats01.JPG



__ demosthenes9
__ May 29, 2014


















image.axd?picture=2013%2F8%2FBlade-and-Picnic-pork



__ demosthenes9
__ May 29, 2014






Boston butt can be bone in or boneless.   The bone in question is the shoulder blade.   Here's a picture of 2 of them.













porkinject10.jpg



__ demosthenes9
__ May 29, 2014


----------



## bruno994 (May 29, 2014)

ycastane said:


> Well down here in SoFla we have the pork shoulder with the bone around 20# which is the rear 2 legs, boston butt is just right above that and still part of the leg but no bone in it, and than you have the 2 front legs with the bones in around 10#
> 
> The pork shoulder I'm talking about is bigger and cheaper but it has the bone, so cooking time will be different as well as fat content, just wondering if it will be the same and if I should cook it with the bone in or debone it.


The rear 2 legs are the hams not the shoulder, if your buying a pork shoulder it is the butt and picnic as a whole, which comes from the front legs of the hog.  Boston butts come both bone in and deboned, also commonly known as a pork roast.  The butt is the upper portion of the front shoulder, the picnic is the lower portion.  













PigProcessingfig1.gif



__ bruno994
__ May 29, 2014


----------



## ycastane (May 29, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> Am pretty sure that even in SoFla, the shoulders are from the front legs of the pig.   Whole pork shoulder consists of the boston butt and the picnic.   They weigh in at about 15-20 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay I got it now, thanks. The thing is that I am Cuban and in Cuba we have the front shoulder (paleta) which is normally smaller and we have the rear leg (pernil) much larger in size. So I see where the boston cut comes from, the front, the one I can get cheap is the rear I believe but I will double check, unless is the front with both the picnic and boston cut.

Is there a difference in flavor between the front leg and rear? Either one if I cook it with the bone in what temp should I cook it to? 200 like the boston cut? I just want to make sure it's cook through and not to dry!


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 29, 2014)

ycastane said:


> Okay I got it now, thanks. The thing is that I am Cuban and in Cuba we have the front shoulder (paleta) which is normally smaller and we have the rear leg (pernil) much larger in size. So I see where the boston cut comes from, the front, the one I can get cheap is the rear I believe but I will double check, unless is the front with both the picnic and boston cut.
> 
> Is there a difference in flavor between the front leg and rear? Either one if I cook it with the bone in what temp should I cook it to? 200 like the boston cut? I just want to make sure it's cook through and not to dry!


All good ycastane.  Here in the states, the rear leg is usually cured and sold as ham.  I've never had the rear leg (other than ham), so I really can't tell you about a difference in flavor.    Looking at the whole shoulder, the picnic has a stronger flavor and less fat marbled through it.    Some people cook the whole shoulder for pulled/chopped pork, while others go with the butt, and yet others go with the picnic.  Kind of comes down to personal preference.   In any case, you cook all parts of the shoulder until it passes the poke test.   This is where you stick a probe or toothpick into it and when it goes in with no resistance like a knife through butter, the pork is ready.   Generally, this is in the neighborhood of 200 degrees, though it might be 205 or even 210.

   This is why I don't cook these cuts by temp, as it can hit 200 and NOT be ready to pull.


----------



## ycastane (May 29, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> All good ycastane.  Here in the states, the rear leg is usually cured and sold as ham.  I've never had the rear leg (other than ham), so I really can't tell you about a difference in flavor.    Looking at the whole shoulder, the picnic has a stronger flavor and less fat marbled through it.    Some people cook the whole shoulder for pulled/chopped pork, while others go with the butt, and yet others go with the picnic.  Kind of comes down to personal preference.   In any case, you cook all parts of the shoulder until it passes the poke test.   This is where you stick a probe or toothpick into it and when it goes in with no resistance like a knife through butter, the pork is ready.   Generally, this is in the neighborhood of 200 degrees, though it might be 205 or even 210.
> This is why I don't cook these cuts by temp, as it can hit 200 and NOT be ready to pull.



Cubans do the poke with a knife, if it comes out dry it is done, if it still comes out with some fat on it, give it more time lol.

I'll see the price between the shoulder and the boston, reason why I asked is because I added 2 meals of pulled pork to my diet so since it's going to be a steady thing I might as well save a few bucks! Boston butt I have it dialed down that it comes out fantastic, we'll see how I do with the whole shoulder bone in. thanks for all the help!


----------



## jbills5 (May 29, 2014)

If you are cooking the ham, you will not want to take that to 200 IT.  The ham is usually leaner and therefore taking it that high will dry it out.  You can probably take it up to 145 or even a little lower and let it rest and then slice.


----------



## jbills5 (May 29, 2014)

But then again, I have read of folks smoking ham to higher temps to try to get pulled meat.


----------



## smoking b (May 29, 2014)

jbills5 said:


> If you are cooking the ham, you will not want to take that to 200 IT.  The ham is usually leaner and therefore taking it that high will dry it out.  You can probably take it up to 145 or even a little lower and let it rest and then slice.


There are actually plenty of folks who make pulled pork with hams with no trouble as far as dry meat - pulled ham has a good flavor too


----------



## smoking b (May 29, 2014)

jbills5 said:


> But then again, I have read of folks smoking ham to higher temps to try to get pulled meat.


Yup it can be some really good eating


----------



## yotzee (May 29, 2014)

This explains it best


----------



## trikefreak (May 30, 2014)

ycastane said:


> Well down here in SoFla we have the pork shoulder with the bone around 20# which is the rear 2 legs, boston butt is just right above that and still part of the leg but no bone in it, and than you have the 2 front legs with the bones in around 10#
> 
> The pork shoulder I'm talking about is bigger and cheaper but it has the bone, so cooking time will be different as well as fat content, just wondering if it will be the same and if I should cook it with the bone in or debone it.


Looks like folks helped you understand the real meaning of boston butt: the part above the front shoulder. The front and rear legs are usually used for hams, front is called picnic roast, never seen what rear leg is called. Silly South Florida!


----------



## ycastane (May 30, 2014)

Trikefreak said:


> Looks like folks helped you understand the real meaning of boston butt: the part above the front shoulder. The front and rear legs are usually used for hams, front is called picnic roast, never seen what rear leg is called. Silly South Florida!



HAHAHA!! Blame that on me being cuban, in cuba we are used to dealing more with roasting an entire hog and making a feast out of it. Also when dealing with parts of a hog we tend to veer towards the rear leg, i guess because it has more meat, i dont really know but it is prefered! So honestly it was not to long ago that i learned about the boston cut, over there it is not something its removed so we dont know about or perhaps i didnt, glad to learn something new!! Thanks to my fellow smokers ;)


----------



## brooksy (May 30, 2014)

I was going to say get a whole pig from sedano's and la caha china and you will be good to go :-)


----------



## ycastane (May 30, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> I was going to say get a whole pig from sedano's and la caha china and you will be good to go :-)



HAHAHA that's funny! Actually some people have the caja China dialed down and the pork comes out great, no smoke flavor but good enough. I'll stick with my MES for now ;)


----------

